# Pimafix and Melafix no more as in never



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I had a Peacock Cichlid that was roughed up a bit. So instead of using API salt, opted for Pimafix and lowered the water level to increase aeration.

In a matter of 15 minutes all the fish started breathing heavy. I observed the fish for another hour, no relief.

I then decided to do a 50-60% water change and added carbon. Fish went back to almost normal breathing almost instantly.

Pimafix puts a lot of stress on the fish, though Pimafix labeling does not indicate this.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Disagree. I have used pimafix and melafix multiple times with great results.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> Disagree. I have used pimafix and melafix multiple times with great results.


Good for you. Can you shed why my experience is different than yours ?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

both are made with natural oils

Both are tonics and antiseptics at best, neither is a medicine, and neither will treat anything

Both can hinder respiratory function of the gills

Basically Primafix and Melafix are snake oils. The tea tree oils in melafix for example are used similar to neosporin in burn units on burns, but if the burn was to show any sign of infection.........they would use an antibiotic. Then you take into account that in water it affects fish different and its not a product worth spending money on. For most things, water changes can do more than either.......and for most things medicine is more appropriate if you think you need them.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

chopsteeks said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Disagree. I have used pimafix and melafix multiple times with great results.
> ...


How long ago was your last water change prior to dosing? That's the only thing I can think of that could affect all of the fish at once, the possibility of low oxygen content in the water. Elevated temps might do it as well I suppose.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

GTZ said:


> chopsteeks said:
> 
> 
> > sumthinfishy said:
> ...


GTZ I perform 30-40% Water change on all my tanks on a weekly basis including this tank. Prior to dosing Pimafix, a water change was performed the day before with nitrates under 10ppm.

I did not like the way the fish reacted after dosing Pimafix. All of them showed obvious labored breathing. Perhaps they would have been fine if I left it alone. But if this is the effects of Pimafix, there are other alternatives.

My girlfriend and myself debated if if will be ok to do another big water change to alleviate the condition. We opted to go ahead and perform one after thinking it through. As soon as this was done, fish reacted in a positive way.

We purchased API Erythromycin per recommendation from a trusted LFS owner to add into the fish medicine cabinet for future use.

Again, staying away from Pimafix/Melafix as based from this experience, a better alternative is available.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Appreciate you posting your experience. :thumb: I've used Melafix in the past without issue but have never used Pimafix. With regards to erythromycin, it's a mostly gram positive medication whereas most infections are gram negative. I usually recommend it's use only for eye related infections as these tend to be gram positive. It's also harsh on nitrifying bacteria. Something to keep in mind should you have the need to use it in the future.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I know that some fish don't like Pimafix. I didn't think that I had any kuhli loaches left, but they wanted to jump out of the tank when I added Pimafix. Maybe because they are scaleless.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I had 4 fish that got beat up pretty bad by 1 mbuna, got rid of the mbuna. Anyway, I put all 4 in a 10G tank and dosed with Pimafix and Melafix at the same time for I think about 10 days, maybe. Anyway, all 4 survived and fins and sores healed up. Their doing great.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have used Melafix successfully - alone - several times with results that "seem" better than water changes. I realize that is a completely subjective statement, but when my mbuna have been a little rowdy, Melafix seems to have everyone healed back up within a few days vs. about a week of only additional water changes.

The first time I used Pimafix - alone - it killed the fish I was trying to treat. (I was too afraid to use them together.)

It was when I just started, and didn't know enough to recognize a stressed fish. I should have done a water change, but instead went to bed and he was dead in the morning. It was a Venustus with what was probably Columnaris, but didn't know that then.

Anyway, I am still a big fan of Melafix, but I will probably not use Pimafix again. The only reason I'd consider it is because it's not half as nasty as other things we use to treat our fish... If I do use it again, I will not raise the temperature, keep the fish in a larger tank (I was treating in a 2.5 gallon because it was all that I had at the time) and I will increase the aeration to ridiculously high levels as I think Pimafix does decrease dissolved o2.


----------

